# Blue or silver puppies?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm no expert, but pink and white look like dark silvers to me. The breeder doesn't know?!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

She is also guessing dark silvers for the red and rhe one where you cant see the ribbon


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Oops i mean white one


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Have her look at their paw pads to confirm. Scroll down on Maizie's breeder's page and look what she writes under Maizie's pic about how to tell black from blue from silver by looking at their paws.

Beautiful Standard Poodle puppies, lacylanepoodles.com Puppies Lucy/D'Artagnon


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

She told me they all had a little bit of white and that these are the two with the most.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, then the other two are probably blues.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Does any one have any pictures of dark silvers as adult or even puppies?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory is not a dark silver really, but he is clearing very slowly. This is him (19 months old). 









You can see while his face and legs are very silver his body is still quite dark grey. Here is a better body shot:









Here are some pups from his litter (all silver) at five weeks. They were definitely silvering at different rates at that age. 























And here is six weeks - very silvery faces:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They barely look blue to me, def. not silver - at six weeks you would see a silver face.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

What do you think they are then?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> They barely look blue to me, def. not silver - at six weeks you would see a silver face.


I was going to say the same thing. I don't see any that are silver maybe the pink and white are blues, the rest look like blacks.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree blacks and blues no silvers


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

another vote for either black or blue. those faces should be much paler by this age if they were silvers.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I would be very surprised if any of them are silver, not even dark silvers. I'd guess blues or blacks too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know but what worries me is that the breeder doesn't know !


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input, the breeder is saying they are dark silvers as they are somewhere in between blue and light silver. We are going to see them in person though tomorrow so maybe then I can see what the actual colour is, as she also says the pink/red ribbon is actually purple. it could just be the camera. 

Keep you posted!

PS: Mom was a white standard poodle and dad is a silver


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

By 8 weeks the silvers should be pretty obvious. The faces of the silvers at 8 wks should be much lighter than their blue brothers.

Dakota is a blue who had 3 silver brothers. It was quite obvious which color was which.

So if you can wait 2 weeks, that should help.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree, we will see them tomorrow and see how it goes and maybe place a deposit, we however are allowed to change our minds and get the deposit back, so we can see exactly at 8 weeks what they will look like. Hopefully that wont be the case but we are happy with which ever pup we get but we did really want a silver. They are officially 6 weeks on Sunday


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*1 blue and 3 silvers at 8 weeks*

Here is a picture of Dakota at 8 weeks with his 3 silver brothers. The face of the silvers are clear and easy to see. Dakota is sleeping in front and his face is so dark it is hard to see.









I think I might question the term "dark silver". I am sure there is variation is the darkness of silvers but using that term on a puppy is assuming a whole lot that might never happen. If the face of your chosen puppy is not obviously light colored by 8 weeks, I personally would assume that you are getting a blue, which by the way, can vary in darkness at different ages.

If your heart is set on a silver, you want a light colored face before buying. Don't let her talk of "dark silvers" convince you to buy the dog and hope for the best unless you decide that color is not that important to you after all.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Here is a picture of Dakota at 8 weeks with his 3 silver brothers. The face of the silvers are clear and easy to see. Dakota is sleeping in front and his face is so dark it is hard to see.
> 
> View attachment 347017
> 
> ...



You are correct, this is a silver puppy, about 8 weeks old from my breeder and her silver adults are a medium silver, not light.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Dina said:


> PS: Mom was a white standard poodle and dad is a silver


What colors are the mom's parents? or grandparents? If the pups are going to be silver, you would almost definitely see some blue or silver on the mom's side of the pedigree as well as the dad's side. You know that the dad carries the fading gene. But the mom's color (white) gives you no info about whether the fading gene is or is not present on her side. If you have the mom's registered name, look her up on poodledata.org. You can look at a 5-generation color pedigree there and see if you see any silver or blue. Or you could ask the breeder.

Scientists have not identified the fading gene, so there is certainly some uncertainty about how this works. But my understanding is that you need to get some fading color from both sides of the pedigree to produce a silver. If there is no silver or blue on the mom's side of the pedigree, then I think you will have blue, not silver puppies.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your responses we did place a deposit on the puppy! he is the one with the grey/white ribbon. We bring him home in 2 weeks! He is super sweet and just loved sitting by our feet only him and the pink/red ribbon boy were left. That boy however did not seem very interested in us and just was wondering around. We love him even if he will be blue or dark grey. Was very calm and food motivated.

Feel free to give us name suggestions 

Cant wait for you all to meet him


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Tiny Poodles said:


> They barely look blue to me, def. not silver - at six weeks you would see a silver face.


Ditto.


----------



## msteen (Jun 28, 2015)

Dina said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses we did place a deposit on the puppy! he is the one with the grey/white ribbon. We bring him home in 2 weeks! He is super sweet and just loved sitting by our feet only him and the pink/red ribbon boy were left. That boy however did not seem very interested in us and just was wondering around. We love him even if he will be blue or dark grey. Was very calm and food motivated.
> 
> Feel free to give us name suggestions
> 
> Cant wait for you all to meet him


Enjoy your new pup! Can't wait for pics.


----------

